# What is...and How to remove C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\background.html



## Brian4436 (Mar 1, 2012)

I had to delete my login account into windows 7 and start a new one to get online again. Both ie9 and firefox had problems loading pages. The message on my screen...The server was reset before this page loaded... I scanned using F-Secure Suite and Spybot, along with Win7's built in troubleshooters. Everytime I manually opened a tab online, the following page automatically loaded C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\background.html and sometimes when clicking on a link within a page or after my pc sat idle for 5-10 minutes while online. Here are the logs from hjt and dds...For some reason, I can't upload the attach file from dds.

Q: What is C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\background.html and how do I remove it from my system???

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:04:17 PM, on 3/1/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\HPTouchSmartSyncCalReminderApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP My Display TouchSmart Edition\OSDManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11f_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\Dragon\Downloads\dragonsDownloads\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: TheBflix - {271AF871-88FD-41A4-AFB7-FF6CFF038410} - C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\bhoclass.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: uTorrentControl2 - {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: LitmusBHO - {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Download Manager - {E5C66DD8-308B-4a4f-AF0A-3D04F25B5343} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar - {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Browsing Protection Toolbar - {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DT HPO] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DT_startup.exe -HPO
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] C:\Program Files (x86)\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Philips Device Listener] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Philips\Philips Songbird Resources\Autolauncher\PhilipsDeviceListener.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CalendarSynchService - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\GCalService.exe
O23 - Service: Portrait Displays Display Tune Service (DTSRVC) - Portrait Displays, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\dtsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: F-Secure ORSP Client (FSORSPClient) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Auto (HPAuto) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe
O23 - Service: HP Client Services (HPClientSvc) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Portrait Displays SDK Service (PdiService) - Portrait Displays, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Drivers\pdisrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 11078 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Run by Zak at 15:33:36 on 2012-03-01
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3571.79 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: Charter Security Suite 9.01 *Enabled/Updated* {15414183-282E-D62C-CA37-EF24860A2F17}
SP: Charter Security Suite 9.01 *Enabled/Updated* {AE20A067-0E14-D9A2-F087-D456FD8D65AA}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: Charter Security Suite 9.01 *Enabled* {2D7AC0A6-6241-D774-E168-461178D9686C}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\dtsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Drivers\pdisrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSHDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSHDLL64.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\beats64.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Download Manager\DownloadManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesApp64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP My Display TouchSmart Edition\OSDManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Spam Control\fsscoepl_x64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\GCalService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\HPTouchSmartSyncCalReminderApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11f_ActiveX.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesApp64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\HPTouchSmartSyncCalReminderApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\beats64.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP My Display TouchSmart Edition\OSDManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Spam Control\fsscoepl_x64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11f_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Users\Dragon\Downloads\dragonsDownloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uURLSearchHooks: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
mURLSearchHooks: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: TheBflix Class: {271af871-88fd-41a4-afb7-ff6cff038410} - C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\bhoclass.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
BHO: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Browsing Protection Class: {c6867eb7-8350-4856-877f-93cf8ae3dc9c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: Download Manager: {e5c66dd8-308b-4a4f-af0a-3d04f25b5343} - mscoree.dll
TB: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
TB: Browsing Protection Toolbar: {265eee8e-3228-44d3-aea5-f7fdf5860049} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
TB: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [DownloadManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Download Manager\DownloadManager.exe" /as
uRun: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
uRun: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
uRun: [Weather] C:\Program Files (x86)\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
mRun: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [DT HPO] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DT_startup.exe -HPO
mRun: [PDF Complete] C:\Program Files (x86)\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe 
mRun: [Philips Device Listener] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Philips\Philips Songbird Resources\Autolauncher\PhilipsDeviceListener.exe" 
mRun: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
mRun: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\OPENOF~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MCAFEE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
LSP: C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FSPS\program\FSLSP.DLL
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 68.113.206.10 24.217.0.5 71.92.29.130
TCP: Interfaces\{13FCB89C-EDBC-4DD6-8351-710E6FA2291C} : DhcpNameServer = 68.113.206.10 24.217.0.5 71.92.29.130
TCP: Interfaces\{B323B2F7-2B79-4925-96A1-0FAF092DECF2} : DhcpNameServer = 68.113.206.10 24.217.0.5 71.92.29.130
TCP: Interfaces\{B323B2F7-2B79-4925-96A1-0FAF092DECF2}\46C696E6B6 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
IFEO: pdfvista.exe - 
IFEO: philips-songbird-uninstall.exe - 
IFEO: philips-songbird.exe - 
BHO-X64: TheBflix Class: {271AF871-88FD-41A4-AFB7-FF6CFF038410} - C:\ProgramData\TheBflix\bhoclass.dll
BHO-X64: TheBflix - No File
BHO-X64: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
BHO-X64: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
BHO-X64: uTorrentControl2 - No File
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Browsing Protection Class: {C6867EB7-8350-4856-877F-93CF8AE3DC9C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
BHO-X64: LitmusBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Download Manager: {E5C66DD8-308B-4a4f-AF0A-3D04F25B5343} - mscoree.dll
TB-X64: uTorrentControl2 Toolbar: {687578b9-7132-4a7a-80e4-30ee31099e03} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2\prxtbuTor.dll
TB-X64: Browsing Protection Toolbar: {265EEE8E-3228-44D3-AEA5-F7FDF5860049} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\NRS\iescript\baselitmus.dll
TB-X64: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
mRun-x64: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [DT HPO] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DT_startup.exe -HPO
mRun-x64: [PDF Complete REG_SZ C:\Program Files (x86)\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe ] 
mRun-x64: [Philips Device Listener REG_SZ "C:\Program Files (x86)\Philips\Philips Songbird Resources\Autolauncher\PhilipsDeviceListener.exe" ] 
mRun-x64: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
mRun-x64: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
IFEO-X64: pdfvista.exe - 
IFEO-X64: philips-songbird-uninstall.exe - 
IFEO-X64: philips-songbird.exe - 
Hosts: 127.0.0.1 www.spywareinfo.com
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kbovkxw.default\
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10111.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Virtual Earth 3D\npVE3D.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\1\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 amd_sata;amd_sata;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amd_sata.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amd_sata.sys [?]
R0 amd_xata;amd_xata;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amd_xata.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amd_xata.sys [?]
R1 F-Secure HIPS;F-Secure HIPS Driver;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\HIPS\drivers\fshs.sys [2012-2-22 57920]
R1 FSES;F-Secure Email Scanning Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fses.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fses.sys [?]
R1 FSFW;F-Secure Firewall Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fsdfw.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fsdfw.sys [?]
R1 fsvista;F-Secure Vista Support Driver;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\minifilter\fsvista.sys [2012-2-22 14904]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe [2011-9-12 89600]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [?]
R2 CalendarSynchService;CalendarSynchService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Calendar\Service\GCalService.exe [2011-6-3 22072]
R2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2012-1-4 822624]
R2 F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter;FSGKHS;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe [2012-2-22 215648]
R2 HP Support Assistant Service;HP Support Assistant Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSA_Service.exe [2011-6-21 85560]
R2 HPAuto;HP Auto;C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Auto\HPAuto.exe [2011-2-16 682040]
R2 HPClientSvc;HP Client Services;C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Client Services\HPClientServices.exe [2010-10-11 346168]
R2 HPDrvMntSvc.exe;HP Quick Synchronization Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe [2011-3-28 94264]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [?]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [?]
R3 clwvd;HP Webcam Splitter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\clwvd.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\clwvd.sys [?]
R3 F-Secure Gatekeeper;F-Secure Gatekeeper;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\minifilter\fsgk.sys [2012-2-22 198808]
R3 FSORSPClient;F-Secure ORSP Client;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\ORSP Client\fsorsp.exe [2012-2-22 61088]
R3 NWVoltron;NextWindow Voltron Touch Screen;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NWVoltron.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NWVoltron.sys [?]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
R3 Sftfs;Sftfs;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [?]
R3 Sftplay;Sftplay;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [?]
R3 Sftredir;Sftredir;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [?]
R3 Sftvol;Sftvol;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [?]
R3 TuneUpUtilitiesDrv;TuneUpUtilitiesDrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TuneUpUtilitiesDriver64.sys [2012-2-1 11856]
R3 usbfilter;AMD USB Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbfilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbfilter.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S3 FintekCIR;Fintek eHome Transceiver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FintekCIR.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FintekCIR.sys [?]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
S3 hidkmdf;Microsoft HID Class Shim for KMDF;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidkmdf.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidkmdf.sys [?]
S3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe [2010-1-15 227232]
S3 netr28x;Ralink 802.11n Extensible Wireless Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr28x.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr28x.sys [?]
S3 NWWakeFilterV;NextWindow Remote Wake Blocker (V);C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NWWakeFilterV.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NWWakeFilterV.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [?]
S4 F-Secure Filter;F-Secure File System Filter;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\win2k\fsfilter.sys [2012-2-22 39776]
S4 F-Secure Recognizer;F-Secure File System Recognizer;C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite\Anti-Virus\win2k\fsrec.sys [2012-2-22 25184]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-03-01 17:24:53 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\AirportMania
2012-03-01 12:24:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2012-03-01 12:24:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Kjs.AppLife.Update
2012-03-01 12:22:38 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Blio
2012-03-01 12:22:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Blio
2012-03-01 06:48:44 69000 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{31448880-D35E-4389-BB3F-184D5F95C11A}\offreg.dll
2012-02-28 15:22:09 8643640 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{31448880-D35E-4389-BB3F-184D5F95C11A}\mpengine.dll
2012-02-27 06:37:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2012-02-27 06:36:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\SuperCollapse3_at
2012-02-26 16:35:25 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan
2012-02-26 16:35:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan
2012-02-25 00:44:19 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Recovery
2012-02-24 21:41:36 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\TheBflix
2012-02-24 21:41:35 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\100
2012-02-24 21:41:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\WeatherBug
2012-02-24 21:41:25 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\WeatherBug
2012-02-24 21:41:22 18944 ----a-r- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{297DCADA-86A1-4A42-8A13-66B7D7A09FD2}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2012-02-24 21:41:22 11264 ----a-r- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{297DCADA-86A1-4A42-8A13-66B7D7A09FD2}\IconBB6A1630.exe
2012-02-24 21:41:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\AWS
2012-02-24 21:40:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Mozilla
2012-02-24 21:40:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Babylon
2012-02-24 21:40:11 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
2012-02-24 21:40:11 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Babylon
2012-02-24 21:39:38 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\InstallMate
2012-02-24 21:09:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
2012-02-24 00:11:19 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Trymedia
2012-02-24 00:01:29 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\PopCap Games
2012-02-23 02:41:52 -------- d-----w- C:\GameHouse Games
2012-02-23 02:38:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\RealArcade
2012-02-22 19:18:48 42672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\fsbts.sys
2012-02-22 19:18:29 45624 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fses.sys
2012-02-22 19:18:28 94280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fsdfw.sys
2012-02-22 19:17:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Charter Security Suite
2012-02-22 19:02:32 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\fssg
2012-02-22 19:00:41 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\f-secure
2012-02-22 18:51:05 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\shoD406.tmp
2012-02-20 22:32:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3
2012-02-20 22:31:21 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-02-19 05:00:12 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\WinBatch
2012-02-19 03:16:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\HP Support Assistant
2012-02-19 03:16:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\HpUpdate
2012-02-17 08:03:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Wat
2012-02-17 08:03:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\Wat
2012-02-16 23:25:29 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\shoF79F.tmp
2012-02-16 07:43:43 -------- d-sh--w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\%APPDATA%
2012-02-15 17:01:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Diagnostics
2012-02-15 15:38:29 515584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
2012-02-15 15:38:29 509952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
2012-02-15 15:38:29 442880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2012-02-15 15:38:28 498688 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
2012-02-15 15:38:28 478720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2012-02-15 15:38:28 3145728 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-02-15 15:38:26 690688 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcrt.dll
2012-02-15 15:38:26 634880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
2012-02-15 04:59:47 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Streets & Trips 2011
2012-02-15 04:58:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MSECache
2012-02-15 04:43:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\UltraISO
2012-02-15 04:43:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\EZB Systems
2012-02-15 04:04:17 35648 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\uxtuneup.dll
2012-02-15 04:04:17 28992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\uxtuneup.dll
2012-02-15 04:02:55 34624 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\TURegOpt.exe
2012-02-15 04:02:50 25920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\authuitu.dll
2012-02-15 04:02:48 21312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\authuitu.dll
2012-02-15 04:01:53 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2012-02-15 04:01:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2012
2012-02-15 04:00:17 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software
2012-02-15 04:00:04 -------- d-sh--w- C:\ProgramData\{32364CEA-7855-4A3C-B674-53D8E9B97936}
2012-02-15 03:18:56 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-02-15 03:18:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-02-15 03:05:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
2012-02-15 03:05:25 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Conduit
2012-02-15 03:05:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl2
2012-02-15 03:05:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2012-02-15 03:05:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent
2012-02-14 22:39:12 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\DownloadManager
2012-02-14 22:39:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Download Manager
2012-02-14 18:53:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\{EE55439D-3D09-4C28-969A-59B89601B618}
2012-02-14 18:53:22 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2012-02-14 18:53:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\{6E12FFCB-8E18-451B-BB87-B341B47AE259}
2012-02-14 18:52:31 -------- d--h--w- C:\ProgramData\Common Files
2012-02-14 18:50:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG
2012-02-14 18:41:04 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2012-02-14 17:47:09 8643640 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-02-14 17:31:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MSXML 4.0
2012-02-14 17:05:59 96768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2012-02-14 17:04:52 5561216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-02-14 17:04:52 3967872 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-02-14 17:04:52 3912576 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-02-14 17:01:33 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\packager.dll
2012-02-14 17:01:33 67072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\packager.dll
2012-02-13 06:05:07 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Wild Tangent
2012-02-13 02:36:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\250,000 Games
2012-02-12 17:46:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games
2012-02-11 21:21:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Namco
2012-02-11 18:00:11 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\VirtualizedApplications
2012-02-11 15:49:29 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\SoftGrid Client
2012-02-11 15:49:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
2012-02-11 15:48:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client
2012-02-11 15:48:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\TP
2012-02-11 08:00:49 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\YoudaGames
2012-02-11 06:30:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\ScreenSeven
2012-02-11 06:11:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Wild Tangent
2012-02-11 04:49:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Philips
2012-02-11 04:44:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Roaming\Philips-Songbird
2012-02-11 04:44:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Philips-Songbird
2012-02-11 04:44:16 15664 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2012-02-11 04:44:16 109360 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GEARAspi.dll
2012-02-11 04:44:16 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\{F0489EF2-D393-4114-85BA-A94D71D89543}
2012-02-11 04:44:11 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Philips
2012-02-11 04:27:47 667914 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\unins000.exe
2012-02-11 04:27:46 846330 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mariah.scr
2012-02-11 04:27:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\VVSN
2012-02-11 04:19:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\hpremote
2012-02-11 03:54:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\EA Games
2012-02-11 03:41:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games
2012-02-11 03:15:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Westwood
2012-02-11 00:58:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\CyberLink
2012-02-11 00:58:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\PowerCinema
2012-02-11 00:45:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\ATI
2012-02-11 00:44:53 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\PDFC
2012-02-11 00:44:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\RemEngine
2012-02-11 00:41:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2012-02-11 00:41:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\Hewlett-Packard_Company
2012-02-11 00:41:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Zak\AppData\Local\TouchSmartData
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-02-26 16:37:05 414368 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-01-29 11:10:42 279656 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-12-14 07:11:03 2308096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2011-12-14 07:04:30 1390080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-12-14 07:03:38 1493504 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-12-14 06:57:28 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-12-14 03:04:54 1798656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2011-12-14 02:57:18 1127424 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-12-14 02:56:58 1427456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2011-12-14 02:50:04 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
============= FINISH: 15:53:37.80 ===============


----------



## Brian4436 (Mar 1, 2012)

After posting my problem, something told me to check my list of installed programs and there it was...Bflix. I uninstalled it and ie opened to the host website with a generic "sorry to see you go" message and a box to give the reason. Mine..."Its trash". Lol. The program must have got in behind another file or program I had downloaded or some other similar way. If you're experiencing this problem using XP, go to control panel to add/remove programs...if using Win7, control panel to programs and features. Uninstall it and your done.


----------

